# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] παπαγαλάκι budgie

## vikitaspaw

Λοιπον μετα απο πολυ σκεψη, αποφασισα να δωσω τον Πίπη μου..*Θα με τρελάνει αυτός ο παπαγαλίνος!!*Ο λόγος που τον δινω ειναι γιατι αποφασισα οτι δε θελω να ασχοληθω με πολλα ειδη με αποτελεσμα να παραμελησω καποιο (εχω ηδη κοκατιλ κ καναρινια). Κ επισης αν τον κρατουσα καποια στιγμη επρεπε να του παρω κ κοπελιτσα...καταλαβαινετε...  αλλα κλουβια, αλλες τροφες, αλλη φροντιδα, αλλες αναγκες...
Δε θελω να τους λειπει τπτ κ γι αυτο το λογο θελω να παει καπου καλα. 
Ειναι ηρεμος σαν γατουλης...

----------


## kaveiros

Βικυ για τον Πίπη εχω σπίτι...αλλά σ αυτη την απόσταση δυστυχώς...απο δυσκολο εως αδυνατο :sad:  Στο σπιτι που μενει ο Νεμο (το παπαγαλακι που μου ειχε στειλει ο Θεμης) μαζι με την θηλυκια του, τα φροντιζουν με τον καλυτερο τροπο και το κλουβι ειναι μεγαλο χωραει ανετα και αλλο budgie. Ο Νεμο ειναι αρκετα ημερος, την θηλυκια την ειχα διαλεξει εγω και ειναι...σαν τον πιπη χαδιαρα. Μεσα σε 2 βδομαδες εξημερωθηκε. Αν δε βρεθει καποιος πιο κοντα αν και νομιζω θα βρεθει, μιλαμε ξανα να δουμε μηπως μεσω τριτων θα μπορουσε να γινει η μεταφορα.

----------


## demis

Πιστευω πως αξιζει να γινει ενα τοσο μεγαλο ταξιδι. Τα φροντιζουν πολυ καλα, βαζει που και που φωτογραφιες και τα βλεπω!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ωραια συμφωνω αφου μου εγγυαστε εσεις...αλλα πως θα παει τοσο μακρυα?? Με τι μεσο??

----------


## kaveiros

Βικυ αν εχεις γνωστους να πηγαινουν τακτικα Θεσσαλονικη, θα βρω λογικα κι εγω καποιον που θα ερθει απο Θεσσαλονικη. Θα ψαχτω αυριο αλλα παρ ολα αυτα αν βρεθει καποιος πιο κοντα να το δωσεις θα σου ειναι ευκολοτερο.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

*μονο* σε περιπτωση που δεν τον παρει ο αντρεας(στον οποιο θα περναει τελεια) ισως εχω ενδιαφερομενη φιλη στη λαρισα στην οποια εχω εμπειστευτει καναρινακι και η μαμα της μου ζητουσε παπαγαλακι...

----------


## kaveiros

Αγγελε οτι νομιζει η Βικυ, πραγματικα δεν εχω προβλημα αλλωστε δε θα μεινει σ εμενα, θα το βλεπω πολυ συχνα ομως μαζι με τα αλλα. Για μενα το θετικο ειναι οτι στο σπιτι που θα μεινει υπαρχουν δυο ακομα εξημερωμενα και περιποιημενα. Σιγουρα ομως θα ταλαιπωρηθει μεχρι να ερθει απο Λαρισα στον Εβρο...

----------


## vikitaspaw

οντως η αποσταση ειναι μεγαλη μεχρι εκει πανω...Ευχαριστως θα στο δινα αλλα πολυ μακρυα ρε γαμωτο...Αγγελε θα σου πω σιγουρα μεχρι αυριο γιατι βρηκα κ μια φιλεναδα εδω που ειπε μπορει κ να το κρατησει...

----------


## vikitaspaw

Παιδια ο Πίπης δόθηκε σε μια φιλεναδα μου. Προτιμησα εκεινη για να μπορω να το βλεπω κιολας. Εδωσα κ το κλουβακι του κ συντομα θα βγουμε για αναζητηση νυφης. Αντρεα, Θέμη κ Αγγελε σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το ενδιαφερον!

----------


## kaveiros

Αντε με το καλο και απογονους χεχεχε :Happy:

----------

